# 13 Scariest Classical Songs Of Halloween



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the download link including graphic:

https://app.box.com/s/ocbj2p9gt2pgtkd11kp5xatalu6cjdd1


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nifty! I have some of those, but there are some I hadn't heard (or may not be as familiar with). thanks!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The first reporter to write a bout my Haunt was also a musician. As we stood in my haunted front room he played a very simple piece of music on my junky old piano, he only "hit" maybe 5 different keys, but it was very spooky sounding! He said it was from a 1960s horror movie?
I studied his fingers as he hit the keys, trying memorize it, but i couldn't.
It was so simple, yet Scary!
From a movie he said very few people ever saw! ?????????? DRAT!


----------



## Hallows369 (Apr 11, 2016)

*This shared file or folder link has been removed. *


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry folks. Nothing I can do at this point.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try this link:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/c2h4eg31f8b99/13classical


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Halloweiner said:


> Try this link:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/c2h4eg31f8b99/13classical


Thanks for sharing that compilation! Question - where is song #12?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. It's there now.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks so much, Halloweiner!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

